
How A.I. Is Creating Building Blocks to Reshape Music and Art - mcone
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/14/arts/design/google-how-ai-creates-new-music-and-new-artists-project-magenta.html
======
nxsynonym
A.I. generated art is cool in theory, but I question what the purpose is. I
supposed it's a good exercise in learning how to build advanced AI and machine
learning, but do we really need auto-generated art (and music)?

Art (I'm including music in this) is at it's core, a reflection of the human
experience. It is the product of sentient beings demonstrating consciousness.
It is, in essence, humanity. If "art" is produce by a machine, is it still
art? I see it as a product to be used commercially.

Look at the photograph - the internet has already completely changed how
photos function in our society. They are no longer precious keepsakes and
family heirlooms, but instead are disposable easily produced social currency-
tokens.

Maybe I have an overly romanticized view on art/music, but it is the last
thing I want automated in any shape or form. They are expressions of the human
experience as old as humanity itself. Why take that away?

